# Great Display



## Relle

From Pinterest

1 - It has height to see everything, colour to attract, easy access to pick up the soap without damage and portability. What more do you want.
 2 - Rustic and simple , love it.


----------



## cmzaha

I like the looks of #2 the best, except it does not hold much soap. Also I notice the soaps would be really hard to hold on to with the tall peaks


----------



## Belinda02

Both are nice.


----------



## judymoody

Both really draw the eye!


----------



## Tienne

I would walk right past the first display. It's not inviting to me at all and has a cold feeling about it. The second display on the other hand oozes atmosphere and has exactly the look about it that I associate with handmade down-to-earthiness. The second display is where I would spend my money, hands down.


----------



## grayceworks

I agree, the first one is too sterile-looking as-is, with the chrome shelves. Those are the shoe-racks like you can get at home-depot.  They come in white also. 

I can envision this becoming much more inviting by using the white ones, same as the smaller shelves next to them, and using fabric to cover the "shelf" part of the rack, maybe with ribbon accents, rather than the white plastic shelf-liner they're using.  

I like how it lets the soaps be displayed easily, and from the colors, the finished look of the soaps, and the cards and labels they used, it looks like they're going for a look that's more elegant or less rustic or something, but it needs some "hand-made" touches to achieve elegant-but-not-sterile.


----------



## Hazel

Both are eye-catching and I'd stop to look at both displays. But I agree with grayceworks that the first one needs something to soften the look and make it more appealing. JMO

Also, are the soap on both displays unwrapped? I can't tell if they've been shrink wrapped or not.

eta: I just noticed this was an older post.


----------



## neeners

i like both, but I agree with many above that I really really enjoy the 2nd one better.  I'd actually stop, chat, check out the soaps and probably buy.  there's more character.  

 I do like how the first one has a display soap and all else are wrapped.


----------



## Hazel

Ah! I didn't even notice the first one had wrapped bars behind display soap. I like that, too.


----------



## hlee

Both of these are great, drooling here. :smile:


----------



## navigator9

Not crazy about the first, but LOVE the second! It's rustic, organic....I want it! I'm always envious when I see displays like this, but being practical, I always wonder how they would fit in the car, and how heavy they would be to carry! As far as being a shopper, I would also lean toward buying from the second, rather than the first, because that display would draw me in.


----------

